# Des couleurs dans le Terminal



## GÎµff (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,


Je viens à vous pour savoir s'il est possible de, par exemple, mettre en couleur les dossiers lorsque l'on fait un "ls" ?

C'est à dire que j'aimerais que lorsque je tape "ls" en commande, les dossiers s'affichent en couleur, pour les différencier des fichiers.
Est-ce que c'est dans le fichier .bashx que je dois faire des modifications (si cela existe) ou dois-je créer un autre fichier?

En vous remerciant,

Geff


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Novembre 2011)

fais ls -F tu auras les dossiers suivis d'un /


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Novembre 2011)

Si t'as pas de fichier ~/.bash_profile tu en crées un et après pour les couleurs c'est indiqué dans le man de ls.


----------



## shub2 (10 Novembre 2011)

Essaie la commande:

$ls -Gal

Bel effet de couleurs non ?


----------



## shub2 (10 Novembre 2011)

Si tu fais _ls -FGl_, là tu as uniquement les directories mais en couleur ...


----------



## turtle_fr (14 Novembre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Si t'as pas de fichier ~/.bash_profile tu en crées un et après pour les couleurs c'est indiqué dans le man de ls.



Bonsoir 
Est-ce possible aussi d'ajouter dans ce fichier des alias ?
Ex : 
	
	



```
alias 'l=ls -la'
```

Merci !


----------



## shub2 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bien sûr tu peux  !!
Voici quelques alias que tu peux utiliser==> pratique

alias h='history | more'
alias loc='locate'
alias ls*='ls -Gal; pwd'

tu les ajoutes à ton fichier _.profile_ sous ta directory où tu lances Terminal et tu sauvegardes en faisant Control-X Control C à condition d'avoir lancé l'éditeur emacs par *sudo emacs .profile* avec ton password qui t'est demandé derrière... tout en bas de la fenêtre emacs, il y a une ligne de commande où il te demande si tu veux écraser le fichier _.profile_ existant. Il suffit de répondre 'y' pour 'yes' ...

Attention à la syntaxe: les alias que je t'ai filés correspondent à un shell de type _bash_ et c'est différent si tu utilise un shell_ .tcsrh_ ... fais une recherche Goggle pour t'assurer de la syntaxe pour savoir de quel shell tu disposes: il suffit d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre shell sous Terminal et Mac Os te le dit.

Si tu disposes des voix de Julie (du Canada ) et de Sangeeta (des Indes) dans VoiceOver tu peux rajouter à la fin de ton fichier les commandes:
say -r 20 "bonjour de Montreal du Canada" -v "Julie"
say -r 20 "Hello from Bombay in India" -v "sangeeta"

Sinon si tu as téléchargé la voix de Virginie (une des trois voix françaises de VoiceOver avec Sébastien et Thomas), tu écris:

say -r 20 "bonjour du bled où j'habite" -v "Virginie"



Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas à les poser ici. Si je peux répondre je le fais: ça me fait plaisir de partager et d'aider !!


----------



## turtle_fr (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir 

sais-tu si on peut ajouter dans ce le.bash_profile des raccourcis pour se connecter en SSH à différents serveurs ?

Exemple :
j'aimerais pouvoir taper "ssh serveur1" et que serveur1 soit par exemple une IP ou un nom de mahcine ?

Merci


----------



## Blogiver (22 Décembre 2013)

Add Color to the Terminal in Mac OS X


----------



## turtle_fr (22 Décembre 2013)

merci pour ta réponse 

j'avais trouvé cette variante qui force le maintien du tunnel SSH dans mon .bash_profile :

```
alias 'l=ls -laGF'

alias 'serv1=ssh root@server1.sop02.priv -o TCPKeepAlive=yes -o ServerAliveInterval=30'
alias 'serv2=ssh root@server2.mrs01.priv -o TCPKeepAlive=yes -o ServerAliveInterval=30'
```


----------

